# Never Received Motor Tax Renewal Notification



## NickyK (2 Oct 2013)

Hey,

My wife came back to our parked car today to find a fine for not having up to date tax. We received no notification via email or post. We had signed up for email and had received one previous notification since doing so.
I contacted the department of transport who say they sent an email. They definitely did not. I've asked did their system crash or is there another explanation. I am waiting on a reply.
Is there anything I can do about this?
Please don't write saying I was parked illegally. I'm aware of that but have always paid my car tax.
Thanks,
Nicky


----------



## Jazz01 (2 Oct 2013)

Hi NickyK,

Would the email be treated as "spam" within your email client? Have you checked your spam / junk folder? Can you check the email address they used to make sure there isn't a "typo" in it...


----------



## RonanC (2 Oct 2013)

NickyK said:


> Hey,
> 
> My wife came back to our parked car today to find a fine for not having up to date tax. We received no notification via email or post. We had signed up for email and had received one previous notification since doing so.
> I contacted the department of transport who say they sent an email. They definitely did not. I've asked did their system crash or is there another explanation. I am waiting on a reply.
> ...


 
Nothing to do with being parked illegally, you/your wife was using your car in a public place without valid motor tax. What's the problem? 

It is up to the owner of the vehicle to ensure that it is taxed at all times if being used. 




> In the case of vehicles eligible for online renewal, the PIN number is printed on the right hand side of the renewal/reminder notice form RF100B. You will receive this when the tax on your vehicle is due for renewal.
> 
> *If you* have lost or misplaced your PIN, *have yet to receive it*, or have recently purchased a vehicle and wish to retrieve your PIN, *you can access the ‘** PIN Retrieval**’ link on our homepage, submit the requested details and your pin will be emailed to you if your vehicle is eligible for online taxing.* You will also be given the option to receive correspondence relating to the payment of Motor Tax on your vehicle via electronic means.


----------



## NickyK (2 Oct 2013)

They have now said they posted out the renewal even though I signed up for email. We got no renewal either way. Thanks for the replies. You live and learn.


----------



## STEINER (2 Oct 2013)

NickyK said:


> They have now said they posted out the renewal even though I signed up for email. We got no renewal either way. Thanks for the replies. You live and learn.



Well, if you signed up for email notification, you should have been sent one.  

Having said that, its not an excuse not to have a valid tax disc, its staring any driver in the face that their disc is expired.


----------



## emeralds (2 Oct 2013)

Stick a reminder in your phone for next year. We have residential disc parking on our street and usually we get a reminder by post. However we also have reminders in our phones.


----------



## Sandals (2 Oct 2013)

Was stopped by gardai during the weekend, one day left on tax disc he pointed out, nearly died of shock as I never received a letter. Car parked up now as no bank card to pay it online as got skimmed last week.


----------



## Eithneangela (2 Oct 2013)

There are important annual charges which should not come as a surprise. Imagine that you forgot an important family birthday because you weren't reminded. Take control of your responsibilities. Don't blame the post, the Internet, the County Council, etc. If you use a car on Irish roads, it must be taxed.


----------



## bacchus (3 Oct 2013)

Sandals said:


> ..... one day left on tax disc he pointed out ...... Car parked up now as no bank card to pay it online as got skimmed last week.



I am sure in practice there is a grace period of few weeks to cater for delays in receiving the new disk.


----------



## tallpaul (3 Oct 2013)

In my recent experience, it is not a single email. My tax was up at the end of September and I received THREE reminders during the course of the month.

If you didn't get any emails then you either provided them with an incorrect email address or your mail spam filters blocked it. Either way, it is the responsibility of the driver not the 'system' to ensure that a vehicle is fully and correctly taxed.


----------



## Sandals (3 Oct 2013)

bacchus said:


> I am sure in practice there is a grace period of few weeks to cater for delays in receiving the new disk.



prefer not to chance it...a telling off once was a enough...i did receive an email but never opened it...have always had the letter before.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Oct 2013)

and remember too that the fine is for failure to DISPLAY the disc so even if you have renewed well in advance but forgot to put it on display you will get a fine!


----------



## mathepac (5 Oct 2013)

bacchus said:


> I am sure in practice there is a grace period of few weeks to cater for delays in receiving the new disk.


Urban myth, there is no grace period for motor tax renewal


----------

